# Employment visa approval rejection from labor due to non-cancellation of former visa



## aakvirgo123 (Apr 28, 2014)

HI,

I bought an employment visa of UAE in the year 2003 due to the need of frequent travelling to UAE. I traveled frequently on that visa, the last travelling I done on that visa in the year 2005. My visa got expired in 2006 and nobody (One who sold me visa-Not Local UAE National)ask me to come UAE before it expires to make it cancel. I then visited UAE 2 to 3 times on transit and visit visas without any issue. 

Just in last month March 2014, I again visited UAE for the sake of job hunting and finally got a job in a company in Sharjah. My new employer applied for my employment visa approval from labor department and at the mean time I came back to my country to get exit stamp on my passport. Just after 3 days of my arrival to my home country, my new employer call me to inform that my visa has been rejected from labor department due to reason that I have not made my visa canceled and my last work permit is showed active in their records. 

I am worried that after 8-9 years have been passed and I traveled to UAE so many times during that period, how this issue can arise??

Any how can anybody help me or guide me how to resolve this issue. Some experts or same experienced persons please reply urgently. 
((Please keep in consideration that I did not have any contacts with the person who sold me my first visa nor I know anything about actual local sponsor.))

Can my new employer fix this issue, means is there any way out???

Tks


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

Need to find your previous visa owner and ask them to make a visa cancellation application for you. The application needs to include the commercial license and the stamp of the sponsor for the visa. There might be another option: to go and speak to the senior officers in immigration dept. The possible problem is that they might fine your sponsor for not cancelling your visa on time.


----------



## aakvirgo123 (Apr 28, 2014)

aboo ibraheem said:


> Need to find your previous visa owner and ask them to make a visa cancellation application for you. The application needs to include the commercial license and the stamp of the sponsor for the visa. There might be another option: to go and speak to the senior officers in immigration dept. The possible problem is that they might fine your sponsor for not cancelling your visa on time.


I told that i did not have contact with my sponsor, also i m not in uae right now. I wish my new employer should be strong enough to brief the matter to labor and immigration officials and get the approval.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

aakvirgo123 said:


> I told that i did not have contact with my sponsor, also i m not in uae right now. I wish my new employer should be strong enough to brief the matter to labor and immigration officials and get the approval.


Hi,
The other problem you may face is that it is illegal to "buy" a visa for the UAE.
The correct way is to either work for a company and they sponsor you or you start your own Freezone company and get your own freezone visa.
What you did 10-12 years ago was wrong - so you must be careful how you explain what you did then - to avoid trouble today.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Interesting. I thought visas automatically expired if you had been out of the country for six months or more.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Interesting. I thought visas automatically expired if you had been out of the country for six months or more.


Hi,
Yes if you have one year remaining on a visa and you leave UAE for more than 6 months - you cannot come back in on that visa on month 10, for instance - as it will have "expired".
But - it is still showing on the system as an uncancelled visa and you cannot get a new visa until this one is dealt with properly.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## aakvirgo123 (Apr 28, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes if you have one year remaining on a visa and you leave UAE for more than 6 months - you cannot come back in on that visa on month 10, for instance - as it will have "expired".
> But - it is still showing on the system as an uncancelled visa and you cannot get a new visa until this one is dealt with properly.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steeve for your suggestion and feedback,

The latest update is that my new employer is arranging my visit visa to come to UAE and present my case personally in front of labor and immigration officials. He said this could work if i present personally. 

Can you suggest anything else that can help me to resolve my case, should i need to hire any lawyer or so??

Tks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

aakvirgo123 said:


> Can you suggest anything else that can help me to resolve my case, should i need to hire any lawyer or so??
> 
> Tks


Not a lawyer, but an influential PRO with contacts would be useful.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

aakvirgo123 said:


> Thanks Steeve for your suggestion and feedback,
> 
> The latest update is that my new employer is arranging my visit visa to come to UAE and present my case personally in front of labor and immigration officials. He said this could work if i present personally.
> 
> ...


My two cents...
Don't even think on mentioning that you "bought" the Visa as it might end pretty bad.


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

aakvirgo123 said:


> I told that...


Tell that in immigration department


----------

